#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Ε' Μέρος Ερωτο-απαντήσεων

## Xάρης

Το Ε' μέρος των ερωτο-απαντήσεων είναι γεγονός και θα τις βρείτε και *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

